# Norman @ Competition



## Armani (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm back, on a new account. I've forgotten what my password was of the old one, after sending loads of 'Forgotten Password' mails, without an answer, I decided to make a new one.
Well me and Norman are in the M1 now. Thats got Shoulder-In and Countercanter. We were at Renswoude. We joined in with a coldbloodcompetition. It was very wet and rainy, and Norman didn't perform his best. But I wasn't bothered. I knew he wouldn't try enough in the rain, neither did I. But, I got an 8 for Shoulder-In and for Countercanter!

Info:
*Name: *Norman
*Breed: *Fjord Horse
*Colour: *Rodblakke Isabel
*Height: *1.47 M
*Sire: *Arin

Very very wet!:shock:









Shoulder-In









Uhmm.. 









No comment









"









Well done, nice and wet!









Norman's cute head.:lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, absolutely darling! You did a beautiful job on his mane! 

What a lovely pair you are! Beautiful pictures, beautiful mount!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Norman is gorgeous! I love fjords! 
You two look like a great team!


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

He's stunning!


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

I love that his name is Norman! It is just too cute.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey yeah. I did wonder what you do with a mane like he has. Looks good


----------



## Armani (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
His mane is alot of work, I have to cut it every week because it grows so quickly!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

he is gorgeous! you two look great together


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are some gorgeous photos! how long have you had that boy for?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He is super cute and awsome photos.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Dream horse =)


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

What a cutie! You guys look great


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats on your 8 for shoulder in  Looks like a miserable day but such a beautiful pair you both make


----------



## Armani (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I've had Norman for nearly 7 years now.. =D


----------

